

Twitter Rolls Out New Web Design That Aligns With Mobile Interfaces - mholt
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/13/twitter-rolls-out-new-web-design-that-eliminates-pop-up-composer-aligns-with-mobile-interfaces/

======
egeozcan
Web design just stepped up its game to the levels of fashion. I mean, in terms
of not making sense.

------
tomasien
It hurts my eyes

